# Clyx



## Xadera (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello All.

I'm a bit scared about doing this, since I feel bad about giving myself a plug. However, I felt like I should introduce myself, get my name out there.

I came to FA over a year ago with a little story and every intention of continuing it. 22 chapters later, I have - more so than I originally anticipated. I very much appreciate all of the watchers and favorites and commentors I've accumulated since then, even if I don't express it too well (I'm kinda used to keeping to myself). That being said, I've found myself in a bit of a slum as views have been, well, low. I'm not looking for critiques or more comments, but I've noticed a lack in general views (both here and on Yiffstar), which has prompted me to speak up and show myself, possibly even motivate myself.

I didn't want to post in the "Looking for writers?" thread because I wasn't sure if the content of my works would be appropriate there, and I didn't want to ask for critiques because, quite frankly, I don't critique the stuff others write. So, here I am ^^.

With all that out of the way, I should probably quickly describe what my series is about XD. The series started as "The Lamia, the Short-thingy, and Some Other Stuff" and eventually evolved into the much simpler "Clyx". The story is highly sexual, delving into a slew of different fetishes. Yet, most importantly, it has a progressive plot, so it's not just about sex. It isn't based around some evil corporation or some demon's changing people, either. Rather, it's a nice, fun, hopefully quirky series about the growth of a family and the exploration of a world of fantasy. I have many inspirations from other artists and stories (more than I can keep track of), though I try to maintain a degree of originality. I hope I'm being creative, but you never know 

Oh, and here's a link to my user-page (this is my first time using the forum, so I might be doing it wrong. I already had to re-type all this once because it logged me out for taking too long ;_; ):

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/xadera/


----------

